# Wo überall wird ein Schaltschrank benötigt?



## Caroline15 (22 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich muss von der Schule aus, ein Referat schreiben, darum bin ich jetzt am Überlegen; wo man überall einen Schaltschrank benötigt:

Bei welcher Werkzeugmaschine usw. benötigt man einen Schaltschrank?
Fräsmaschine
Drehbank
Robotersteuerung
Umspannwerk
Förderbändersteuerung
Produktionsanlagen
Klimaanlage bei Große Gebaute

Ich benötige mindestens noch 20 weitere!


Welche Bauelemente werden dafür ans benötigt
Notausschalter
Schütz
Zeitrelais
FU
Sicherungen
Phönixsklemmen
Wago klemmen
Hutschine
Adernenthülsen
Kabelschuh
CEE-Stecker / Buchse
Lampe / Neonröhre

Hier benötige auch noch so um die 20 Stück!



Extern:
Lichtschranken
Gummileitung


----------



## kapo666 (22 Januar 2015)

hallo caro,

um deine 1. Frage kurz und bündig zu beantworten, ein Schaltschrank wird grundsätzlich bei jeder Anlage benötigt. 
Dabei ist es egal ob der Schaltschrank im Haushalt, Gewerbe oder der Industrie eingesetzt wird. Es werden auch Schaltschränke in Auto, Flugzeug oder Schiffen verbaut.

Warum benötigst du dafür so viele Beispiele??

Und zu Frage 2. Im Schaltschrank kommt alles rein, was zur elektrischen Ansteuerung, Auswertung und Überwachung einer Anlage benötigt wird.
Also SPS, Klemmen, Schützen, Motor- / Leitungsschutzschalter, und und und.

Das Internet ist voll mit Beispielen und Lösungen zu diesen Thema und wenn du wirklich nicht mehr voran kommst, hilf ich dir gern weiter. 

MfG
Kapo


----------



## RONIN (22 Januar 2015)

Nimm z.B. dein Handy aus der Hosentasche.
Das Gehäuse ist auch nur ein schöner Schaltschrank mit ner Glasscheibe vorn dran der die Platinen aufnimmt.


----------



## winnman (22 Januar 2015)

In welche Schule und welche Klasse gehst du und für welches Fach soll das Referat sein?


----------



## Caroline15 (23 Januar 2015)

Ich gehe in die Hauptschule 10 Klasse, mein Lehrer möchte haben, das ich mein Referat nochmals machen soll, da mein letztes nicht gut war. Es fehlt Ihm in welche Maschine man einen Schaltschrank benötigt und welche Bauelemente man einbaut, usw. Es wäre schön, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte!

Das habe ich Ihm auch gesagt (Schaltschrank im Haushalt, Gewerbe oder der Industrie eingesetzt) jedoch reicht Ihm das nicht!


----------



## Caroline15 (23 Januar 2015)

Kann mir kein Facharbeiter, Ingenieur, Meister dabei helfen?


----------



## Verpolt (23 Januar 2015)

Dann sag dem doch, daß bei Maschinen, die elektrische Komponenten beinhalten, ein Schaltschrank (Schaltkasten, Verteilerkasten, Klemmkasten...) dazu gehört.

Da gehört eine Anschlußleitung (Spannungsversorgung), normalerweise ein Ein-Ausschalter (Hauptschalter), Klemmen (um die Drähte mit anderen zu verbinden), evtl. Melde-Signale (Lampe,LED,Hupe usw..), Sicherungen, Motorschutz, usw... 
Vielleicht eine Steuerung (SPS) rein.
rein

Es soll ja auch Maschinen geben, die rein mechanisch funktionieren.


----------



## jensemann (23 Januar 2015)

Hallo Caro,

ich arbeite z.B. im Sondermaschinenbau und bei uns werden Fertigungsanlagen für die Automobilindustrie gebaut. Für jedes Bauteil gibt es solche Fertigungsanlagen und jede davon hat einen Schaltschrank, oder mehrere. Im Moment steht eine Anlage zum Bau von einem Gurtstraffersystem bei uns in der Werkstatt.
Gurtstraffersysteme sorgen im Auto dafür, dass im Falle eines Unfalls der Gurt den Insassen an den Sitz zieht. Das passiert innerhalb von Millisekunden und der Gurtstraffer funktioniert genau wie ein Airbag nur ein Mal.
Der Zusammenbau dieses Systems erfordert etwa 40 Arbeitsschritte, die in einer Fertigungslinie ausgeführt werden. Wir bauen auf Kundenwunsch dafür 25 Einzelmaschinen, die diese Arbeitsschritte ausführen.
Jede dieser 25 Maschinen hat einen eigenen Schaltschrank weil für jede Strom und Informationen verteilt bzw aufbereitet werden muss.
Würde deinem Lehrer reichen, wenn an Arbeitsstation 1 - 25 je ein Schaltschrank verbaut ist? Ansonsten hast du schon ausreichend Beispiele gebracht. 
Der Inhalt der Schaltschränke richtet sich nach der Aufgabe derselben und reicht von 
Wartungssteckdose über
Busklemmen - Nein, Schulbusse werden hier nicht angeklemmt 
Sicherungen,
Kabel in verschiedensten Querschnitten und Farben (wieviele Beispiele brauchtest du nochmal?),
Frequenzumrichter (FU hast du schon aufgeführt)
und jetzt kopier ich dir hier mal ein paar Begriffe rein, mit denen sicher weder du noch dein Lehrer was anfangen kannst, damit du deine 20 Beispiele hast:
EtherCAT-Box
EtherCAT-Buskoppler
8-Kanal Digital Eingangsklemme
Potentialeinspeisung mit Busauffrischung
2-Kanal analoge Eingangsklemme -10 V ... +10 V
8-Kanal Digital Ausgangsklemme
TwinSAFE-PLC
TwinSafe-Eingangsklemme mit 4 fehlersicheren Eingängen
TwinSafe-Ausgangsklemme mit 4 fehlersicheren Ausgängen
Potenzialeinspeiseklemme, 120…230 V AC, mit Diagnose und Sicherung
1-Kanal-AC-Motor-Drehzahlsteller 230 V AC, 200 VA
2-Kanal-Absolutdruckmessklemme 10.000 hPa (10 bar)
2-Port-EtherCAT-Abzweig
LS-Schalter, C-Char, 16A, 3p
Abdeckung Cu-Schiene 1m
Kupferschiene 1m
Elektronische Lastüberwachung bis DC 10A
LS-Schalter, C-Char, 25A, 3p
LS-Schalter, C-Char, 6A, 1p
Koppel-Relais Serie 38

Das ist ein Auszug aus einer Artikelstückliste für eine Anlage und von all den Beispielen sind jeweils mehrere verbaut.

Aber was nicht verbaut wird, sind Gummileitungen  Ich vermute, du meinst Kabel mit gummierter Isolation
Wer glaubt, dass Gummileitung Gummi leitet, der glaubt auch dass Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten

MfG Jens


----------



## winnman (23 Januar 2015)

Hier ein paar Auszüge aus einem Schaltplan








Hier ein Teil einer Stückliste


----------

